# Can I apply for my Tier 2 from within the UK as a visitor?



## Varulfr (Mar 14, 2012)

So I'm in a bit of a tricky situation. I have a sponsor, sponsor certification number, and everything worked out that I need to have before applying for my tier 2 general work permit. Problem is, I'm a U.S. citizen presently in Chile. 

My original plan was to go straight from Chile to the UK and apply for my Tier 2 as a visitor, but looking further into it I am not sure I can do that. Do I need to return to the US in order to complete an application?

The guidelines on the UKBA website are either incredibly complicated or absurdly vague. 

One form for applying within the UK states that the people who should use this form are people who are "currently in the United Kingdom and wish to make an initial application under Tier 2"

However, the policy form for tier 2 states, under "Switching", that "You can apply from inside the UK if you have, or were last granted, leave in one of the
categories listed in the table below". Of course I do not have anything within any of the categories listed.

If someone could make sense of this for me I would be infinitely grateful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Varulfr said:


> So I'm in a bit of a tricky situation. I have a sponsor, sponsor certification number, and everything worked out that I need to have before applying for my tier 2 general work permit. Problem is, I'm a U.S. citizen presently in Chile.
> 
> My original plan was to go straight from Chile to the UK and apply for my Tier 2 as a visitor, but looking further into it I am not sure I can do that. Do I need to return to the US in order to complete an application?
> 
> ...


It's quite simple really.
You as a visitor cannot switch to another visa/leave within UK, so that option is out.
Depending on what sort of visa you are under in Chile, you may be able to apply there rather than having to return to US. Normally you need to be on a visa that lasts longer than 6 months, such as work, dependent family and study. If you are just there as a tourist/visitor, then no, you have to apply in US.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You can't apply for any other visa whilst in the UK on a tourist/visitor visa. You need to apply from your normal place of residence.


----------



## Varulfr (Mar 14, 2012)

So why exactly do I need to return to the US anyway? It's not possible to record my biometrics here in Chile and still send the documentation to the New York center? I have to physically return to the US? Seems a bit needlessly inefficient, but that's the sort of thing i rather expected.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Varulfr said:


> So why exactly do I need to return to the US anyway? It's not possible to record my biometrics here in Chile and still send the documentation to the New York center? I have to physically return to the US? Seems a bit needlessly inefficient, but that's the sort of thing i rather expected.


Because that's the rule! Even people who had tried to send their application online from outside US were swarted because they detected non-US IP address - maybe a use of proxy server may get round it. But there's absolutely no way you can give your biometrics other than in US - in fact as part of your online application process you are prompted to book an appointment at nearby application support center run by USCIS, who do this on behalf of UK government.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Varulfr said:


> So why exactly do I need to return to the US anyway? It's not possible to record my biometrics here in Chile and still send the documentation to the New York center? I have to physically return to the US? Seems a bit needlessly inefficient, but that's the sort of thing i rather expected.


Because a visa is an entry into the UK under particular conditions according to which visa you enter on. A visitor visa requires you to leave at some point before it expires because you're just VISITING the UK, not staying here. 

If you were here on a visitors visa and wanted to enter the UK under new conditions i.e Tier 2, you would need to meet the conditions of your current visitors visa and leave, then apply to enter the UK under the Tier 2 visa which would activate and allow you into the country once you arrived at the airport and went through immigration.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mervinia N said:


> Because a visa is an entry into the UK under particular conditions according to which visa you enter on. A visitor visa requires you to leave at some point before it expires because you're just VISITING the UK, not staying here.
> 
> If you were here on a visitors visa and wanted to enter the UK under new conditions i.e Tier 2, you would need to meet the conditions of your current visitors visa and leave, then apply to enter the UK under the Tier 2 visa which would activate and allow you into the country once you arrived at the airport and went through immigration.


It's all very true, but that's not the point of issue for the OP. He/she is asking why he needs to return to US to apply for his Tier 2 (work) visa and can't apply in Chile where he happens to be at the moment. Most countries only accept long-term visa applications from those who are legally resident in the country of application, and that usually means on some kind of a long-stay visa, not a limited tourist or visitor stay. They usually do it for two reasons: to stop their visa offices from being flooded with applications, esp in a popular tourist destination. Another reason is it's much easier to verify the details of application where the applicant is resident, as a lot of factors like employment and finance are based in that country.


----------

